# CEBU CITY | 38 Park Avenue at Urban Park | 40 fl | T/O



## [email protected]me (Jun 22, 2004)

Anton0507 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> Landscaping prep has begun!
> 
> Also, the lobby already looks amazing when lit at night. You can see the two trees inside the lobby 😃










































heartless09 said:


> Yeahhh... I forgot that this one has an atrium. They pretty much realized rhis render from what I saw
> 
> Damn I wish I got a unit here at pre-selling!
> 
> Here's a not so clear shot I took

































heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

JuanTed said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> At least the crown frame got finished 😁


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

mabolo.cebu said:


> 1-22-2022


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> Edit: If there CLI employees working here...please paint that blue gray concrete parts to something darker, one that would match the glass. Please please please 🥺


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

GradeOne said:


> 2/22














heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

john luke said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Anton0507 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

JuanTed said:


> Thank you dirty glass windows of Central Bloc's Food Hall


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

phatad said:


> The Lobby and the Atrium
> Source: 38 Park Avenue Studio Unit I.T. Park Condo for sale


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

GradeOne said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected]me (Jun 22, 2004)

wakeuptoreality said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

jee1 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From Paradise Philippines Youtube channel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

mabolo.cebu said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From Sherwin Salamanca, REB youtube channel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

GradeOne said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

john luke said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

mabolo.cebu said:


> 📷 casiano ronaldo


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

kentoy123 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..














kennethisonline said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken earlier today (10/28/2022)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

kennethisonline said:


> ..


----------

